# Looking for outdoor lighting



## timputtick (Apr 22, 2012)

Earlier today I was shooting skateboarding during light and wanted to make it interesting by adding a flash, my triggers and receivers only sync to 1/200 of a second, and my flash (jessops 360 afd) doesn't give out a very fast flash duration or decent amount of light so I had quite a lot of motion blur. I need some sort of strobe type lighting that's connected to a generator or something that has a short flash duration to freeze the action. If anybody knows of a suitable bit of kit please inform me, I should also say i'm looking at the cheaper end of the market as I've only been interested in photography for a year. 
Thanks for your help, and if I haven't specified enough information please tell me, thank you.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

If you are shooting with a d90 I would say pick up a sb800 or 900. You can shoot at faster shutter speeds with your camera. 1/200 isn't all that fast for sports. I know flash helps freeze but at 1/200s nothing cheap in lighting is going impact your pictures at that shutter speed and small aperture ( assuming its outside during the day.)

Edit.... If you want to go super cheap, pick up a used d40,50,70. You can sync up to the max sync speed ( if your trigger allows you) which should get you to at least 1/600- 1/1000s. second for the flash duration.


----------



## timputtick (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, whether this image will work or not i have no idea, but when you zoom in on the hands there's significant motion blur. do you happen to know which the sync speed is on pocketwizards or some other receiver and trigger so i can get a fast shutter speed? thanks


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

timputtick said:
			
		

> Thanks, whether this image will work or not i have no idea, but when you zoom in on the hands there's significant motion blur. do you happen to know which the sync speed is on pocketwizards or some other receiver and trigger so i can get a fast shutter speed? thanks



Theres different combinations but you said cheap... They are anything but cheap. 
These have good reviews but I don't know if it's compatible with your flash ( it might be.)
http://amzn.com/B006TV12AG


----------



## timputtick (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, it seems there's nothing in photography that comes under the category of cheap in all fairness, I guess it's time to get a Nikon Sb flash and a decent set of triggers and receivers. I think I'll still look into the strobe type lights, I've seen professional skateboard photographers using Lumedyne action packs. Which unfortunately are expensive.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

timputtick said:
			
		

> Thanks, it seems there's nothing in photography that comes under the category of cheap in all fairness, I guess it's time to get a Nikon Sb flash and a decent set of triggers and receivers. I think I'll still look into the strobe type lights, I've seen professional skateboard photographers using Lumedyne action packs. Which unfortunately are expensive.



There's ways of doing things inexpensively but the more you want from it, the more it costs. I've never shot sports but I would still imagine 1/200s is slow. Theres other options for mono lights that dont cost as much. Best way is to do your research and see what works for you.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2012)

The SB-600, SB-700, SB-800, SB-900, and SB-910 are all Auto FP flash sync capable.

In daylight and/or direct sunlight you have to use Auto FP flash sync mode. (Page 195 of the D90 user's manual - custom settings menu e5}

The speedlight also has to be Auto FP flash sync capable.

the 1/200 X-sync speed of your camera is the fastest shuuter speed that has *both* camera shutter curtains fully open during an exposure. At shutter speeds faster than 1/200 one or both shutter curtains block part of the image sensor.

What Auto FP flash sync does is fire the speedlight multiple times during the exposure. The faster the shutter speed, the marrower the slit between the 2 shutter curtains, and the more times the flash unit has to fire to exposse the entire image sensor.

To fire multiple times in less than 1/200 of a second, the flash unit has to fire at substantially less than full power. Consequently, a hot shoe flash unit may not be powerful enough to be of use at fast shutter speeds.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 23, 2012)

You're photo is tiny and it's hard to see, but it looks like there's still a good bit of ambient exposure. If you're not killing of ambient all the way, no amount of fast lighting will sop blur. You'll always get blur if you're shooting action at 1/200 with ambient bleeding into the frame. The best way to do it is via composite. Shoot the subject by killing the ambient and then shoot the scene. You'll need a tripod and a bit of photoshopping skills for this.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 23, 2012)

Here you go Safari Li-on Portable Flash System - Lencarta
These are getting rave reviews cannot be beaten for the price


----------



## tylerorton (Apr 26, 2012)

Pick up an AlienBee 800 and vagabond battery pack. The 11" longthrow reflectors help a bunch too. I shoot snowboarding and skateboarding. Its about $600 for one light setup but they're reliable, durable, strong light, fast sync speed and not too expensive for the strobes that require battery packs. I use 2 of them and it's one of the best investments i've ever made. I would recommend getting the new 3.5lb battery packs they have if you're concerned about weight. My vagabond's weigh about 20lbs each.

Paul C. Buff, Inc.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 26, 2012)

tylerorton said:


> Pick up an AlienBee 800 and vagabond battery pack. The 11" longthrow reflectors help a bunch too. I shoot snowboarding and skateboarding. Its about $600 for one light setup but they're reliable, durable, strong light, fast sync speed and not too expensive for the strobes that require battery packs. I use 2 of them and it's one of the best investments i've ever made. I would recommend getting the new 3.5lb battery packs they have if you're concerned about weight. My vagabond's weigh about 20lbs each.
> 
> Paul C. Buff, Inc.



Look into the Elinchrom Rangers eventually if you're making cash. They're actually weather resistant and much better than the bees for snow boarding.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 26, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> tylerorton said:
> 
> 
> > Pick up an AlienBee 800 and vagabond battery pack. The 11" longthrow reflectors help a bunch too. I shoot snowboarding and skateboarding. Its about $600 for one light setup but they're reliable, durable, strong light, fast sync speed and not too expensive for the strobes that require battery packs. I use 2 of them and it's one of the best investments i've ever made. I would recommend getting the new 3.5lb battery packs they have if you're concerned about weight. My vagabond's weigh about 20lbs each.
> ...




The lights in my link beat the Elincroms, it was a big surprise


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 26, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > tylerorton said:
> ...



Is the lencarta light weather resistant? Didn't see that scanning over. Plus the Elinchrom has a faster flash duration. That's more important to outdoor sport photographer rather than weight and amount of shots on one charge, IMO. IIRC, Chase Jarvis shot with rangers while doing an REI ad campaign in Aspen where the weather was horrible. I wouldn't want to take a pack and head system out on location where there's a good chance it would get fried from water if it wasn't properly protected.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 26, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



Not sure if they are water resistant but i have used one and they are good here's a link to the unofficial flickr group
Flickr: Lencarta Lighting
but if i paid that much i wouldn't use mine in rain (any make of light)


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 26, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Getting your strobe wet can be a shocking experience.


----------



## tylerorton (Apr 26, 2012)

Getting a set of Rangers is definitely on the list of gear I need to upgrade, no doubt about it. Especially for snowboarding and skating. When I've got the money flow to afford them, it will happen. As of now, the alienbees have been working great.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 26, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...




Especially if your shooting nudes in the nude


----------

